# Hessenschanze 20.03.2011



## Timboy500 (20. März 2011)

Hallo Leute

bin mal wieder in Kassel und werde jz zur Hessenschanze radeln bin in so ca 20 - 30 min da wer bock hat kann ja vorbei kommen

Gruß Tim

[closed]


----------

